# Gartenschauen 2012



## Echinopsis (17. Okt. 2011)

Guten Abend liebe User, 

erstmal ein dickes Dankeschön für eure aktive Teilnahme am letzten Thread "Gartenschauen 2011".

Da das Jahr 2011 sich langsam dem Winter zuneigt und die Gartenschauen 2011 überwiegend abgeschlossen sind fange ich dieses Jahr schon etwas früher als sonst den neuen Thread für das Jahr 2012 an.

Wenn Ihr also Veranstaltungen kennt, die rund um das Thema Garten/Pflanzen/vielleicht auch Teiche gehen könnt Ihr dies gerne hier in diesem Thread posten. *Mitmachen kann Jeder!* 

Wichtig ist, dass Ihr Datum/Uhrzeit und Veranstaltungsort angebt, wenn möglich dazu einen externen Link auf die Seite des Veranstalters.

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Gartenschauen 2012*

Mit diesem link gibt es zig & zig Termine
für D'land.... und quer durch Europa 
link: http://www.gartenlinksammlung.de/reise1.htm#februar


----------



## underfrange (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gartenschauen 2012*

Gartenträume in Traustadt (Unterfranken)
26.5. - 28.5.12 10:00 bis 18:00

http://www.gartentraeume-traustadt.de/index.html


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gartenschauen 2012*

Hier ein paar Tips für planzenkauflustige Norddeutsche...

12./13.05. Tremsbüttel

17.-20.05. - Garten und Pflanzen - TU Clausthal

26.-28.05. Pflanzen & Gut Helmstorf (Hohwachter Bucht)

Und hier noch der Link von Eva-Maria mit den Terminen für Mai

Viel Spass!


----------



## Dobifrauchen (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Gartenschauen 2012*

Sonntag, 05.August 2012

Zusatztermin vom "OffenerGarten"  in 22395 Hamburg

http://offenergarten.de/teilnehmer/hamburg/227-hans-jorg-gensch/


----------

